

What Happens When a Neurosurgeon Removes Your Hippocampus - yawz
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/heres-what-happens-when-a-neurosurgeon-slurps-out-your-hippocampus

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7719419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7719419)

An earlier submission, but it got no traction:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7716130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7716130)

